# Transmission Noise



## Smitty316 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi,

I inherited a GT235 because it wasn't running. I cleaned the carb and now it runs great, but the hydrostatic transmission is really loud. It was low on fluid, so I added some, but it's still really loud. Any thoughts on what's wrong with it. I tried do download a video so you could hear it, but I'm not sure how to do that.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Mike, welcome to the forum.

Attached is a Tractor Forum thread regarding a GT235 with a loud transmission, related to the parking brake. Although the problem may not be same as yours, the troubleshooting logic tree guide should lead you to a proper conclusion.









GT235 Transmission whine and parking brake


Hey Folks, I've got a relatively new to me GT235 18HP. After half a dozen or so uses it started producing a very loud whine from the hydrostatic transmission when I press the brake. Although the unit isn't moving, when I press the pedal it sounds like I'm putting the transmission under very...




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## Smitty316 (Sep 30, 2011)

BigT said:


> Howdy Mike, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Attached is a Tractor Forum thread regarding a GT235 with a loud transmission, related to the parking brake. Although the problem may not be same as yours, the troubleshooting logic tree guide should lead you to a proper conclusion.
> 
> ...


Thanks BT, It doesn't seem to involve the break. It's more when it's under a load like going up a hill. I couldn't open the link for the trouble shooting flow chart.


----------



## lelandrgrant (5 mo ago)

Smitty316 said:


> Thanks BT, It doesn't seem to involve the break. It's more when it's under a load like going up a hill. I couldn't open the link for the trouble shooting flow chart.


 chaNge the transmission filter and fluid use a tuff torq revised re comended heavier oil such as 15w50 or similar, all of these tuff torq transmissions whine due to lighter weight oi specced by jd


----------



## Smitty316 (Sep 30, 2011)

lelandrgrant said:


> chaNge the transmission filter and fluid use a tuff torq revised re comended heavier oil such as 15w50 or similar, all of these tuff torq transmissions whine due to lighter weight oi specced by jd


Thanks, I wish there was a way for me to send a video so you guys could hear how loud it is.


----------

